# Enakai, our 10 weeks old blue GSD.



## Mickeynads

Hi everyone,

After a long absence due to moving around, we'r finally back with a new member in our family, our sexy little girl, Enakai 

She is a 10 weeks old solid blue GSD and loves our other boy, Kailash, a 2 years-old GSD.


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh. my. goodness. What an adorable little girl! And I have never seen a blue shepherd before didn't even know they existed! I love her!


----------



## Mickeynads

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh. my. goodness. What an adorable little girl! And I have never seen a blue shepherd before didn't even know they existed! I love her!


Thanks a lot  Yeah we didn't know neither till we came across a picture of one of them and we fell completely in love with them :wub: 
Took us a little while to find one but we think it was really worth to wait to get her


----------



## Mary&Stella

She is really beautiful, cant wait to see pictures of her growing up. Congratulations !


----------



## Mickeynads

Mary&Stella said:


> She is really beautiful, cant wait to see pictures of her growing up. Congratulations !


Thanks a lot  We can't wait neither even though I wish she could stay like that, she is really cute :wub:


----------



## wyoung2153

Awesome! Is temperment different at all? I have heard little differences between the WGSD and the BGSD so I'm curious..


----------



## Mickeynads

wyoung2153 said:


> Awesome! Is temperment different at all? I have heard little differences between the WGSD and the BGSD so I'm curious..


We are not sure about the white gsd temperament but so far, I can't see much difference between Enakai and our black and tanned boy (Kailash, 2 years old, on the profile pic ).

Going by her parents, they are extremely calm and friendly dogs so fingers crossed she turns out that way.


----------



## gaia_bear

She's a beauty! 

I have a blue and tan little girl...I miss her little furball days.


----------



## onyx'girl

Going to be a coatie too! She is a cute pup, please update her pics as she matures.


----------



## GatorDog

She is stunning!


----------



## Lilie

Wow! I'm really eager to see what she looks like as she grows. She is a real cutie!


----------



## robk

How Fluffy!


----------



## Jax08

She is going to be stunning! Long coat and blue! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

GORGEOUS :wub::wub:

I love her blue eyes, she is a little stunner. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## PupperLove

Wow, what a little beauty. Please, please continue to post pictures! This pup will be gorgeous once full grown, I can see it already!


----------



## Shade

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## msvette2u

What a fluff ball!! :wub:


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

She's a very unique looking girl! Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads

gaia_bear said:


> She's a beauty!
> 
> I have a blue and tan little girl...I miss her little furball days.


Oh she looks sooo sooo cute :wub: Enakai's brothers and sisters were also blue and tanned. really gorgeous!! How old is your girl? And what colour have the eyes turned out to be? I've been told they will change to grey or another lighter color and it seems like her eyes keep on changing (blue-green depends on the light).


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Much appreciated. I'm going to upload more pics of her when we got her with her sisters and brothers  :wub:


----------



## sjones5254

She is beautiful


----------



## Mickeynads

Here are some more pictures of her when we first got her (about 2 weeks ago).

On the 5 last pics, she was about 7 weeks old.


----------



## krystyne73

Breathtaking! Did you get her in the UK?


----------



## Mickeynads

krystyne73 said:


> Breathtaking! Did you get her in the UK?


Yes we got her in York, in the North England


----------



## Stosh

She's absolutely gorgeous! There are a couple of members with blue gsds and there's even a facebook page. I think it's called Show Us Your BLUE German Shepherd.


----------



## Mickeynads

Stosh said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous! There are a couple of members with blue gsds and there's even a facebook page. I think it's called Show Us Your BLUE German Shepherd.


Yes i have seen that page, i've put her on there already


----------



## gaia_bear

Mickeynads said:


> Oh she looks sooo sooo cute :wub: Enakai's brothers and sisters were also blue and tanned. really gorgeous!! How old is your girl? And what colour have the eyes turned out to be? I've been told they will change to grey or another lighter color and it seems like her eyes keep on changing (blue-green depends on the light).


They started out blue, now they are almost yellow but at times they are grey and others closer to hazel..haha it's a guessing game. She's 15 weeks as of yesterday, growing like a bad weed


----------



## Magnolia

:wub: If you turned your back, I'd steal her.


----------



## Zeeva

i've never seen a blue GSD before either. (googles pictures). thanks for sharing! hmph!


----------



## Mickeynads

gaia_bear said:


> They started out blue, now they are almost yellow but at times they are grey and others closer to hazel..haha it's a guessing game. She's 15 weeks as of yesterday, growing like a bad weed


This is how her dad looks like with really stunning light gold eyes. I'm really looking forward to seeing pics of your cute pup as she grows up  And yes, they grow so fast! Can't believe she is already 9 kgs at 10 weeks only! She is a beast when she eats hahaha


----------



## Mickeynads

Magnolia said:


> :wub: If you turned your back, I'd steal her.


Hahaha yeah well i hope you've got your runners on cuz our other 2 years old gsd will be chasing you hahaha


----------



## Mickeynads

Zeeva said:


> i've never seen a blue GSD before either. (googles pictures). thanks for sharing! hmph!


You are welcome  They are not many around as breeders usually kill them


----------



## KZoppa

she is stunning!!! cant wait to see pictures as she grows!!!! Love the blues. Never seen a solid blue before though!


----------



## Mickeynads

KZoppa said:


> she is stunning!!! cant wait to see pictures as she grows!!!! Love the blues. Never seen a solid blue before though!


Cheers  I have added a few more pics on the 2nd page. I guess i will have to create an album so it's more visible to everyone.


----------



## Loneforce

Will her eyes stay that color? she is a very pretty girl!!


----------



## Lakl

WoW! First thought to come to mind?






Lol. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## lorihd

gorgeous!


----------



## Smith3

omg, what a cute furball!


----------



## Gharrissc

Beautiful


----------



## Mickeynads

Loneforce said:


> Will her eyes stay that color? she is a very pretty girl!!


I think they are supposed to change to a grey/hazel color but you never know with all those genes stuff lol


----------



## Mickeynads

Lakl said:


> WoW! First thought to come to mind?
> 
> "It's So Fluffy!" - YouTube
> 
> Lol. Congrats on the new baby!


Yeah she is just one big fluffball lol. I've nearly spat my drink out with laughter while watching your vid


----------



## Mickeynads

Cheers again everyone else for the nice comments


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd

I'm in love! :wub::wub: What an amazing little girl! It's a good thing you're on the other side of the pond or I'd come kidnap her! I can't wait to see her all grown up.


----------



## Mickeynads

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> I'm in love! :wub::wub: What an amazing little girl! It's a good thing you're on the other side of the pond or I'd come kidnap her! I can't wait to see her all grown up.


hahaha cheers  but as i said previously to someone else, i hope that you are fast at running cuz our other boy is also in love with her and would def chase you


----------



## paulag1955

Oh, my... I may *need* one.


----------



## Mickeynads

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, my... I may *need* one.


It's def worth it


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd

Mickeynads said:


> hahaha cheers  but as i said previously to someone else, i hope that you are fast at running cuz our other boy is also in love with her and would def chase you


I'll just use my instant teleportation when I get my device in the mail... or I'll take him with me too!


----------



## Mickeynads

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> I'll just use my instant teleportation when I get my device in the mail... or I'll take him with me too!


Hahaha, i'll have to watch them then


----------



## Mickeynads

Hi everyone,

Here are more pics of her today. As you see, depending on the light, the color of the eyes can be blue/green.


----------



## Shade

So adorable, hmmm a plane ticket to the UK...yup the trip would be worth getting a pup like that! lol


----------



## jakes mom

She really is stunning :wub:
_________
Sue


----------



## Konotashi

She's gorgeous! 
I'm a sucker for the dilutes. I'm partial to the livers. Unfortunately, unless I get SUPER lucky, I probably won't be able to find a liver with the drives/temperament/etc. that I'm looking for.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Ok, I'm a bit late on this post. But let me just say that Enakai is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: I just want to cuddle her!!! You make me want another furbaby


----------



## Mickeynads

Cheers for the new comments 



Konotashi said:


> She's gorgeous!
> I'm a sucker for the dilutes. I'm partial to the livers. Unfortunately, unless I get SUPER lucky, I probably won't be able to find a liver with the drives/temperament/etc. that I'm looking for.


What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Mickeynads

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Ok, I'm a bit late on this post. But let me just say that Enakai is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: I just want to cuddle her!!! You make me want another furbaby


Cheers  But why a sad face


----------



## spiritsmom

Killing me here - a solid blue long coat? I'm dying of jealousy! She is going to be one seriously stunning adult dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Mickeynads said:


> Cheers  But why a sad face


Matt is quite difficult lol. We have agreed to get a puppy, but we seem to lack the ability to agree on the puppy itself xD


----------



## Mickeynads

spiritsmom said:


> Killing me here - a solid blue long coat? I'm dying of jealousy! She is going to be one seriously stunning adult dog.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mickeynads

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Matt is quite difficult lol. We have agreed to get a puppy, but we seem to lack the ability to agree on the puppy itself xD


Yeah we had the same problem till my fiancée put her foot down and we got our little blue girl, but im happy we got her i love her to bits now. Hope you find one that you both love


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Thank you  I'm sure it will happen when it's meant to ^.^


----------



## Mickeynads

That's a short vid of her during her training at home lol: My 10 weeks old solid blue gsd's tricks - YouTube


----------



## phanledaivuong

How a beautiful GSD!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello!My name is Kat, and i was looking for a pup like yours for SUCH a long time!Could you please contact me at hakunamatata7182 at gmail dot com ?I have some suggestions for you.If you are not interested, please write me about it here,because i will be waiting for your answer okay?Thank you.
P.S. God, could your pup be even more stunning?


----------



## Mickeynads

Hello thanks for the new comments  sure Kat, can you send me a private message on here ? Cheers


----------



## Ivanlotter

Beautiful dog. What colors are her parents?


----------



## Mickeynads

Ivanlotter said:


> Beautiful dog. What colors are her parents?


Thank you. The mum is black and tanned. The dad is blue. They are both long coat with a straight back.


----------



## [email protected]

If you still get on here, could you message me the breeder you got her at??? My husband am I love her look and would like to find one like her


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know how to private message could you start one for me?


----------



## Lobo dog

Kami, he shared the name of the breeder in the comments on the youtube video  looks like they are called "Jandavita" 

Mickeynads if you still check in here I would love to see what you beautiful girl looks like now


----------



## WembleyDogsUK

Very beautiful dog! Whether he is a "good dog" - many would doubt.


----------



## pepegraves

Thats some awesome training at such a young age...all mine does is cry for food


----------

